# Rock Hard Mass In Chest Area



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I was contacted by Teresa about a very sick pigeon in my location that had been posted on PA.
I drove over to collect it today and I need some urgent advice as to what can be done to help this poor bird, it's in a very bad way.

The couple who found it in their garden have had it for a few days now and she's actually improved slightly as far as mobility goes but it's very very weak and painfully thin.

I do wonder if it's been shot and this a necrotic mass that has developed over time.
Another thought was that it might be a tumour.

It is far more extensive than it first looks and it actually covers the whole of the front of the body, right down to the keel bone.
At the side is possibly a hole, but that also could just be where the hard mass is breaking away from the skin.
The finders did say that the farmers do shoot the birds at the back of the property, so is possible.
The keel is scabby at the top. Maybe from when she was falling on her front as she had trouble walking when they first found her.

I need to post pictures if I can as it's so hard to explain how solid this is.

Just to say, she's keen to eat and ate some seeds and drank. Her poops are green but do have some substance so I hope something is getting through her system.

Will come back with a picture asap

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

View attachment 21739


This a close up of the type of hard matter. Hope it shows the type of material I'm trying to explain. It's night now and I don't want to stress her by taking her out tonight but will try for more tomorrow if needed.

Janet


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Janet, I can't put things into perspective from the photo, but with what you have mentioned so far, I would probable start this little one on both Baytril and Metronidazole (not so much for canker, but for its anaerobic bacteria coverage) as a precaution, until things can be better sorted out.

Karyn


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I agree....the best thing obviously is either an x-ray or biopsy; that will give the answer. But short of this...just the ol' antibiotics plus lotsa food & supportive care would be the very distant second choice....I would add some Metacam/Meloxicam as well, if you have any...just to ease the pain/discomfort.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi, yes I need to try and reduce my picture size as it's hard to see the total problem from such a close range.

The mass is breaking away from the one side a bit today, worrying as I can't see a lot underneath. It's very heavy so that's maybe why.

I started her on Synulox yesterday when she came but was wondering if I should add to or change to another med to get the best coverage.
She hasn't eaten that much today but her poop was a solid green with urates today as opposed to runny green of yesterday.
I have just tested her crop capacity by tubing about 3mls of Soya formula but she's severely compromised as far as her capacity goes and I had to stop as I could see it backing up. Shame as I'd have liked to top up her seed intake to try and get some weight on her.
Seeds do back up in her throat so she's not really going to be able to increase her weight for now.
I'm now considering a possible hawk attack or something similar as the area that's covered is across her front then mainly up one side to her shoulder and to the back of her neck. I've had a bird that had been attacked before and it was ripped in just the same pattern, sadly didn't make it as the crop was torn away.
I have held back from making a vet visit immediately, as you know from previous cases, my local vet isn't avian and i know their attitude towards badly injured birds and she would definitely be PTS if he saw her. As she's fairly stable I think I'd like to keep her as Jaye said, on meds and TLC for a few days at least to give her a chance and see how things alter as far as this mass goes.
Any emergency arises I'll take her straight to them. I just think they'd be reluctant to try anything as she looks now. My gut feeling says slowly does it as it turns out she was picked up a few weeks ago and so has kept going to date, got to give it a try.

She's packed away for the night now but I'll try for a better overall picture tomorrow.

Any thoughts on whether I should stick to Synulox or change to both Baytril and Flagyl as I've started her on that.

Thanks

Janet


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

can you post a picture of the whole bird itself? side view and front view, it will give a better picture of what you are dealing with.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

horseart4u said:


> can you post a picture of the whole bird itself? side view and front view, it will give a better picture of what you are dealing with.


Hi, yes I'm going to try a better one tomorrow. Just put her away for the night as it's late here.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Janet, the Synulox would be a good choice as well and I would stick with it, since you have started it, but I would also add in the Metronidazole as well. Glad you started this little one on the soy, I was going to suggest doing this and we will just have to see if the amount can bet slowly increased. I would not try and remove the mass, even if a bit loose and let it come off in its own time, as the body seals itself off below. Will wait for full body photos, to get a better idea on things.

Karyn


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi, Have taken more pictures today, still not sure they really show the full extent of the problem.
The mass is definitely gradually breaking away in some places, I wouldn't dare try and get it off as I think half of her would disappear, it's hollow looking underneath.
I agree it must take it's own course. I am gently massaging some Aloe vera gel into the surrounding skin to try and keep it supple.
The yellow around the mass is an antibacterial cream.
She's done some good firm poops again and I've just tubed some Soya but she can onlt take 2ml max before it backs up. I hold her vertically upright just after for a while until I know it's settled down.
If these are too close up let me know and I'll take some further back.

View attachment 21748


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is funky!... sorry to sound so "un-medical".... but could it be a crop infection run a muck?.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Janet, thanks for the photos, they now put things much more into perspective. These guys are quite amazing, not sure how this little one was surviving from the look of that mass. Now that I see things, I think it's even more important that the Metronidazole is added in at 50mg/kg twice a day. Certainly does look, as Spirit mentions, that it might be some kind of massive infection in the crop/neck area. Because you can get so little formula into her at this point, I would mix at the more calorie dense proportions and also be adding in the bit of oil as well, to even further boost calorie content.

Karyn


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

WOW that poor thing. i agree looks like her / his crop just popped open, i read another case on here about a squab a few weeks old had its crop seperating and it opened up, it had an infection adn it ate away part of the crop and neck, i beleive it lived and has half a neck now but its alive. i would keep up on the aloe to around the area as well to keep it softened. good luck and hope all goes well.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

bleh  poor pij! how could she have lived to long with that mass!? Well, glad you got her. other than that, shes so pretty!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I know Elisabeth, she's so lovely.

Thought I'd lost her earlier as she'd gorged on seeds and was gasping. Seems she doesn't know her limits at the moment.
I had to get as many out as I could as they were blocking her throat.
She also started wheezing and breathing through her mouth.
I've put her back on heat in her box and taken the food away for now and am just hoping she'll settle down again.

Janet


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Janet, I should have mentioned to pull any solid food for her, I would only tube her for the next little while until there is a better understanding of just what her issues are going to be.

Karyn


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

OK Karyn will do.
Up to now she's not eaten that much and seemed as if she stopped when full.

Interestingly I could see her neck was puffy on the side where there's no mass and this was where all the seeds were stored.

I just need to give her meds before bed and I'll not tube her now until the morning.

She's got some lice I just noticed and I know the rescuers found a pigeon fly on her before she came to me so I need to give her a spray.

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

It's one of those rescues where you come down in the morning with everything crossed that they're still with you as you open the door.
Thankfully she is.

I'm worried though that her 'crop' capacity is starting to get restricted.
The first thing I did was offer her hydration fluids and she drank well. An hour later I went to give her the synulox tablet and fluids were bubbling from her nostrils. It was still in her throat. I've put her on heat and she's settled down again.
The mass has definitely started to break away a bit at the neck area. I so want her to hang on as it may bring some relief from the pressure if it has time to come off. Still don't know what's under there.

So it's going to be difficult to tube her as liquid seems to be more of a danger to her at this point than seeds in case she aspirates.
I'm thinking out loud here but wonder if nothing's changed since she came as far as her crop area goes and the only problem she's getting ATM is from taking fluids, would it be safer to give her access as she had before to some small seeds. She was surviving ok without being hand fed with the folks that rescued her, and her poops were good.
Yesterday I put down some very finely chopped peanuts, (and I mean small), as well as the seed mix that she'd had before and I think she gorged on those as she obviously loved them. So better not give those for now. I had hoped they'd put more weight on her.

I've not given her any Soya so far today as the Flagyl is liquid so I'm giving drop at a time because I need her to have room for that at least.

Janet


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Janet, I think this is one of those cases, where since the bird is with you and you can see exactly what is going on, that you just use your best judgement for all feeding and watering matters. Perhaps hand feed her and give some supervised access to both food and water, so she does not gorge, and keep an eye on her neck, where you saw the seeds accumulated, to help massage them down if needed. We just have to take it a day at a time for now and see how things go and try and make adjustments as we can.

Karyn


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Karyn,

I think you're right. I'd have felt much better if I could have tubed her the Soya as I saw the huge benefit with Dusty.
I've just put some seeds in front of her and she ate enough so that I can just see them at the top of her throat, so if she's stays quiet now, I think she'll slowly digest those as before.
I've taken the rest away so she can't eat any more until I see they're moved on.
Thanks, I was sort of thinking out loud and do agree it's hard as you can't see.

Janet


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh that's sad. Such a pretty bird. That thing must take up most of her crop space. Hope it comes off soon. Wonder how much damage it will have done to her crop. Hoping for the best with her. Good luck.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, it's gnarly for sure...I mean, we are all hoping that the mass is inhibiting the crop and the mass is going to detach...I just also hope that what we see there _isn't_ part of her crop, actually just necrotized.

Seems it would be impossible for her to maintain weight...are you managing to do so ? Have you tried thawed peas ?

Do you have Metacam as well ? I would start her on some, if nothing else then for some pain relief.....


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Just wanted to update from yesterday.
I thought this morning she was weaker and losing interest in food.

I was worried as to how I could keep her sustained so decided to have another look at her throat. The first drink of the day didn't stay on her throat like yesterday so I decided to try a bit of Soya formula again.
To my surprise I gave her 0.5ml and it went down. tried another 0.5ml and so on. Eventually got 10ml down and no back up!!
Have checked and can't see any evidence of it leaking out anywhere else, so maybe, just maybe she has some crop. I don't know if I dare hope, but you have to.
I let her have some seeds now aswell and she's back resting and I'm holding my breath!

A small piece of the mass came off at the side on it's own as well and it's breaking apart on her neck so now she's able to move her head a bit. Before it was a solid mass and she didn't have much movement.

I just pray that this mess isn't her crop as well Jaye. Yes she has eaten some peas and I'm giving her a drop of Metacam, so hopefully it's all helping.

I also have a small Aloe vera plant and I've crushed some leaves and rubbed the gel onto the skin at the edge of the mass to try and get it more supple.
Also treated her for feather lice.

I started off this morning quite fearful for her again, but getting the Soya down has cheered me up no end, hope Tufty feels better for it aswell.

Janet


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's good news that you were able to get that much into her without problems. Good job.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Janet, this is indeed good news about being able to get 10mL of the soy formula into her, perhaps the meds are starting to take hold. Good job,

Karyn


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

I'm cautiously pleased that the mass has started to really loosen up from the surrounding skin. Scarey looking though as I still can't see what's happening underneath. The weight of this thing is pulling at her skin making it bleed slightly in some places so I hope it comes away in one piece soon.
Just keeping it moisturised around the edge with the gel squeezed from an aloe vera plant and also Hypercal cream.

Just wanted to show off her pink skin that's beginning to appear!!

View attachment 21789


This mass is loosening much more around the edges.









She's eating and pooping well, stopped the Soya the next day as it backed up again after 1ml. I think she's eating lots of seeds now and her limited crop was probably full. She seems to enjoy her seeds and it keeps her busy and so far her weight hasn't dropped. She's only 250gms but stable for now.

Janet


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Almost afraid to see what is underneath when it comes off. Poor thing.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

wow i cant believe it.. u dealt with it so grat and its coming off now. ur a hero and that pigeon too. i wish pigeon had a phone number so i can call him and wish him best of luck  thanks for doing your best to get that pretty bird back on its feet  amazinggggg


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

since ur from uk..there might be a chance for you to get some Kantarion oil.. i had that grass delivered to me in usa. and i made my own oil out of it.. i have been putting it on all of the rescues i come accros with wounds .. big scars.. really anythin.. has some kind of healing power for burn.. u name it it can get it out in matter of days.
there must be somebody that has that oil.. lots of people in Ex yugoslavia are using it and it really does mirracles..

this is the name of it i english and latin. KANTARION Hypericum perforatum -St John's Wort..
and here is a little link i found for you in english..this is some miracle weed  i guarantee i tried it soo many times.. and thank god my mom is going back home cause we are running low with the oil.. 

http://www.biogenicstimulants.com/ramcopharm/kantarion.phtml


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Wonder if it is just a blood blister as the result of an impact to that area ? They blow up quickly, fill with blood, then they get hard and heavy very quickly until they fall off...which usually takes about a month if not helped along.

As long as you can see the crop underneath it and it seems intact...count yer' blessings. I agree you have done an amazing job w/ her/him !


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

ooohhhhh!!!!! Im so scared to see whats underneath, but I really wanna know!! >_< curiosity.... >_<


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

goga82 said:


> since ur from uk..there might be a chance for you to get some Kantarion oil.. i had that grass delivered to me in usa. and i made my own oil out of it.. i have been putting it on all of the rescues i come accros with wounds .. big scars.. really anythin.. has some kind of healing power for burn.. u name it it can get it out in matter of days.
> there must be somebody that has that oil.. lots of people in Ex yugoslavia are using it and it really does mirracles..
> 
> this is the name of it i english and latin. KANTARION Hypericum perforatum -St John's Wort..
> ...


Hi goga82, thanks for that info, I'm always interested to know about plant based products. Actually the cream I've been using is Hypericum based as in your oil, along with Calendula, another natural product for healing. I'll look into whether it's available here when I get a minute. Many thanks.

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Tufty's losing the fight tonight and I'm not sure there's anything I can do to help her.
I have no idea what suddenly changed as yesterday she was doing really well, eating and pooping and seemed very stable.
Then all of a sudden last night she lay down in her box where she stays at night and seemed weak. The only thing I did differently yesterday was to use Dermisol cream instead of the Hypercal to put on her skin around the edge of the mass. This was recommended by someone from a wildlife rescue to help de-slough the skin and clean off the dry scabby material amongst her feathers. 
I got her up this morning as usual and gave her meds and she staggered to her daytime place but lay down and didn't even attempt to eat as she always does when she sees her seeds. So I've kept her on heat all day and given her Soya formula little and often. She took that ok, no backing up.
Tonight she's giving up and is just lying flat, passing green liquid without even trying to get up.
No major change in the mass but I have found what could be a necrotic plug on her back between her shoulders that's only become clear after some more feathers came away.
One observation is that her chest on the side that isn't restricted with the mass seems puffy as if it's got air in it.

It's really upsetting to see the deterioration in a day after she's been doing so well and I think I'm going to lose her after all.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

this is one of tose threads ..when u sit and think about waht now.. what to say..u go back an dig thry your mind as if anything dig out can save this poor girl life..
i really dont know what to say but hold her..just hold her..and if she passes at least she'll pass in your arms..
i'll pray for her.. i dont know why all of the sudden is she gettin worst


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I know goga, I don't know what I expected anyone to say to help but just maybe there was something, I had to ask as I feel so helpless.

It's late here now and so I'll have to let her rest and pray that she does make the night.

Thanks for your prayers for her.

Janet


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Janet, I am sorry to hear this little one has taken a turn for the worse. Without seeing her it's hard to tell what could be going on, but a thought I had is that she could be dehydrated, as I wonder if she has been getting enough fluids with her GI constrictions. She will get some hydration from the formula, but it will be treated more as food, not as hydration. You can test her hydration in her inguinal fold area (groin, where leg meets body), part her feathers until you find bare skin, pinch her skin and see if it stays tented and slow to go back. Try her on some re-hydration fluids ( 250mL of water, 1 teaspoon of sugar, 1/4 teaspoon salt and a 1/8 teaspoon baking soda) if skin stays tented. Maybe you can post up some a photo of her "puffy" area.

I will say a prayer for her.

Karyn


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Janet, I'm sorry she is doing worse. I'm wondering also if she isn't getting enough food or liquid with that lump taking up so much of her crop. I know it's hard to see her go down.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Thank you Karyn for that point.

Luckily enough since she got weaker this evening I was wary about giving her more formula in case she aspirated from lying down on her chest so and have just been giving her rehydration fluids. I've only just taken her out to give her a little more. Bless her she did lift her head up and open her eyes briefly but as it's 1.00am in the morning here I've just made up a soft bed for her and settled her down on heat so I won't disturb her now and I'll leave her to rest for the night.
God willing she makes it, first thing I'll do that test on her skin and make that a priority to keep her fluids up.
Up to last night she had been eating and drinking well so if she's dehydrated, it's from today when she's only had formula so hopefully can pick that up again.
I appreciate it's a guessing game as to what's gone wrong but glad you've given me something at least to look at, thanks so much.

Janet


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

amyable said:


> Tufty's losing the fight tonight and I'm not sure there's anything I can do to help her.
> I have no idea what suddenly changed as yesterday she was doing really well, eating and pooping and seemed very stable.
> Then all of a sudden last night she lay down in her box where she stays at night and seemed weak. The only thing I did differently yesterday was to use Dermisol cream instead of the Hypercal to put on her skin around the edge of the mass. This was recommended by someone from a wildlife rescue to help de-slough the skin and clean off the dry scabby material amongst her feathers.
> I got her up this morning as usual and gave her meds and she staggered to her daytime place but lay down and didn't even attempt to eat as she always does when she sees her seeds. So I've kept her on heat all day and given her Soya formula little and often. She took that ok, no backing up.
> ...


Janet, I'm so sorry to hear tufty's going downhill a bit. Cant really think of anything else you could do, but from your latest discovery about her back I'm beginning to think that you may have been right in your first assumption that shes possibly been shot. Is it possible that she was hit from the back & the pellet has travelled through towards the crop causing damage and an infection ? Maybe the pellet is still lodged hidden somewhere by the mass at the front. If so, the birds immune system may still be trying to eject the pellet (possibly a lead slug) causing variable movement within the damaged crop making her uncomfortable & hence her loss of interest in seeds. If the skin of the crop is repairing itself, it will still be tender with the mass pushing against it, and if the pellet is lead, then it could also be producing toxins. 
I'm really just clutching at straws here, but dont know if any/what other meds would help if this was a possibility.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Janet, one other thing we may want to do is switch is switch Tufty from the Amoxicillin to Baytril, as one the list of things that could have changed is that something is going on that either is not sensitive to Amoxicillin, or that Amoxicillin was intermediate to (worked for sensitive parts of the strain of bacteria, but not against the resistant part) and has now caused her condition to worsen.

Please keep us updated.

Karyn


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,
Our prayers were answered and she's still with us this morning albeit weak and sleepy.
I've gave her some more re-hydration fluids first thing and she picked her head up and looked around so I put the bowl in front of her and she had a few good gulps herself.
I've popped her a few pellets and fluids and put her back to bed for now and she's lying quite peacefully.

The mass is almost free in some places and apart from along her keel bone it's only really being kept in place by a few pieces of flesh that seem imbedded into it. The main block of the mass had split open near the top where it sticks out under her neck and I've managed to break tiny bits off the outside surface which helps her hold her head in a more comfortable position.
I will get a photo of the puffiness in her crop area when I get her out next time.

Thinking ahead assuming she survives this stage, if this mass is in fact her top layer of skin that's come away, will she produce new tissue to cover this as obviously she hasn't got any skin that can be sutured to cover this area?
I'm wondering what the chances are of her growing new feathers if not.
(Not sure I've worded that to make sense).

By the way Karyn, I did actually start her on Baytril last night, I felt she had nothing to lose so I'm glad you said that.

So we're still fighting,
Will update shortly with the picture.

Janet

ps Bob. You might be right about a pellet, I don't think I'll know for sure until I can see what's under there. I'm fairly sure she was either shot or it was a hawk attack by the amount of damage to her one side.


----------



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Janet. Please know that I have been thinking and praying for you and Tufty. What a relief I felt when I got up this morning to see that the little one is still with you. I know nothing of how to help you in this situation other than to send my thoughts and prayers, You are in good hands with Karen and the others. Thank you for being such a gracious and caring person.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Janet, good to hear she made the night and you were ahead of on the Baytril . I would expect the a good deal of the feather follicles will have been destroyed by this mass and will not regenerate, but there could be places where some follicles were just damaged and may grow again, although the quality of the feathers produced may not be as it used to be. You can give her a bit of formula through the day, for energy/sustenance, rotated with the fluids. Fingers crossed.

Karyn


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Janet...great news, I too was waiting to hear whether Tufty would pull through the night. Tough lil' girl, she is.

When you took off pieces of the mass...was it hard and charcoal-like in consistency ? And were there voids/pockets inside of it ?

Is there any chance, at any point when she may be seeming strong enough for it...to get an x-ray ? That would answer the question of any internal foreign object...


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

Sadly we're going through another bad stage. She's breathing very fast through her mouth, again a sudden deterioration with no real idea what's caused this now.
I've left her alone for a couple of hours but she's no better, Have just given her some Metacam in case she's in pain and some Arnica.
She was staying reasonably stable through the day although weak and unable to use her legs.
She's spent the day comfortably on heat and just had three sessions of fluids and formula. This breathing started after her last session. She had actually wanted to drink as soon as she saw the syringe, she turned and tried to take the drink from the syringe rather than wait for me to tube it, so I let her drink for herself from the bowl. Maybe she took in some water.

Again, nothing I can do but hope it settles, but am aware when I've had a bird breath like this, they've not made it.

Sorry to bring bad news yet again, you've all been a great support, Thank you.

Janet


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I really admire your efforts... hope she pulls though.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I've just lost her. I can't explain at the moment I'm too upset. She really put up such a fight and deserved to come out of this but it was far worse than the pictures even showed and it was just too much for her in the end.
I have to let Ray and Pat know who found her initially as they'd cared for her for nearly six weeks with this terrible injury. She must have lived with this injury for a good while prior to that for this mass to have developed to such an extent. They cared so much for her and have kept in touch throughout. Such a lovely couple, I dearly wanted for her to return to them and be released again. 

Thanks so much for all the words of encouragement in trying to help her.

Janet

God bless Tufty.xx


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost the bird. I know how hard you tried.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Im so sorry Janet, was really hoping Tufty would rally again & pull through.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ohh man.. i dont knwo what to say.. that poor baby..im sooooo sorry.. i know it hurts


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

poor Tufty! you both (Tufty and you) tried so hard, I'm sorry


----------



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

Janet, I am so very sorry to hear of Tufty's passing. I know that you did everything you possibly could for her. Although it does not take away the pain of losing her, she is flying free and in perfect health. Please take comfort in knowing that you did all you could and you provided her with warmth and love to the end. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Janet, this is just plain rotten news, I know you did your best to try and pull her through. I am sorry you have to suffer this hurt, warm thoughts your way and bless you both.

Karyn


----------



## crackofdawnxxx (Oct 22, 2011)

That is terrible that she didn't make it. I'm really sorry for your loss Janet.

Dawn


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

That's terrible....but the news didn't sound good yesterday. Well...Tufty knew you were trying to help her and for sure you shared each other's love. I know that can be cold comfort at a moment like this, because it is always inexplicable as to why we should lose one with whom we have formed that special human-animal connection....especially like this. But take some comfort in that she is in a better place now, at peace and no longer suffering.

I am sure it was something internal which none of us, or you... could ever really put their finger on.....

Take it easy, Janet...and know that there are others out there who will still need you.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I just have to thank you all for such kind words. I am really gutted to have lost her.

I held her today and tried to make sense of her passing and Jaye I think you are right as I could see she had suffered some internal trauma, probably from the way this mass had compromised the left side of her body and ended up restricting her digestive system.
I also think she may have had some canker further down.

It's just amazing how they are driven to carry on no matter how sick or injured they are, possibly past the point of us helping them.
Tufty was such a valiant and strong pigeon and if she could never fully recover, she deserves now to be free of the pain and discomfort she's endured for however long.

Thanks as always,

Janet


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello Janet, I am so sorry to hear your sad news. You did your best to help this pigeon fight for its life. At least the pigeon died in caring hands and not alone.Don't be too hard on yourself.Jayne


----------



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

Sorry for the upsetting news Janet. I think a lot of us have been following your posts and crossing our fingers, hoping for the best. Don't beat yourself up about it. You and the pigeon gave it your all and that's what really matters.


----------

